# Soap Stone Firebrick



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Just picked up 250 soap stone firebrick. $6.50 each. They sure are purdy.
Anyone ever lay them. They are VERY dense and will not absorb any water from the mud. Just looking for some hints before I go "learn by doing".


----------



## kc4mqm (Dec 1, 2007)

I ain't ever laid soap stone before. $6.50 a brick though, Dang that's high. Sorry I can't help, good luck with it. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Just laid the floor this afternoon. Looks AMAZING. I think I'm starting to like soap stone.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Someday I'll get pics posted.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What did you lay them with, and why soapstone? I know it is a very nice stone, but damn!? 6.50 each?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

The architect spec it. It's fancy and VERY durable. Would make a SWEET counter top. I just laid it with type N and 1/4" joints.


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

How long before we get pics?


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

yeah...gift us! We want to see!


----------



## stoneage (Feb 18, 2008)

*meal mud*

When we build soap stone masonry heaters, we use meal mud. Mortar made from soap stone dust and sodium silicate. The joints are very tight, .5mm, When fire-cured the mudd is stronger than the soap stone.:thumbup: By the way did u know that soap stone retains 4 times as much heat as the next comprable masonry material.


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

Still no pics though :sad:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

:blush: I know I know


----------

